# Salt Fork Saugeye



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I am going camping at Salt Fork the weekend of July 23 and would like to try for saugeye. Is it best to work the long points with a jig and worm or small harness and worm or are there better places this time of year? Also, is it an evening bite or will they hit in the morning. Have been there only once before in october three yrs ago and caught them off the campground beach jigging spoons. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I usually get them in the summer on points or shallow coves near deep water casting jigs/crawlers. Great summer pattern right there


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Fished this past Sat, Sun and Mon mornings from 6 till about noon. Starting just above the campground and going up just past the lodge, trolled up the shore for muskie looking for and marking points. Then fished the points for saugeye on the way back. Worked the west shore Sat and the east on Sun. Monday hauled the boat to the marina up past the cabins and worked part of that area. Sure could not find many points. Most were short and without a depth finder would not even know they were there. Fishing results were a mixed bag. Two small saugeye off the same point(1 sat and 1 sun), lots of cats, bluegill, some crappie and a few bass. Also had a small muskie (maby 30 in) on a 1/16oz jig, 6lb line and a med lite rod. Needless to say he wasn't there long. He broke the line when he went under the boat, then jumped out of the water next to the motor and threw the jig back in the boat. That was a fun 30 sec of action. Also saw 2 beaver, I think 1 imature bald eagle(not a buzzard and too big for an osprey) and had a turkey bust out of the bank brush, fly over my head and cross the lake. Except for the heat it was a pretty good trip.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

I been having luck trolling shad raps in 8'. Mixing the speed seems to trigger them to hit. I'm going to try to fish thur. Evening and sat. Morning. Caught some nice eye's everytime i fished salt fork this summer.


----------

